
Taking Deno for a Spin - cloverich
https://pinecoder.dev/blog/2020-05-23/deno-test-drive
======
arpowers
The idea of bringing in dependencies without `npm add` is an interesting
benefit of the URL thing; productivity wise... Hadn't thought of that...

However I still don't get why they can't support both urls and NPM

~~~
bigyikes
Doesn’t it support both in principal? I imagine some middleware generating a
package.ts file or something that re-exports from URLs

